# [foss cloud) understand vmbr0 and network for VM

## giulian

HI

i work actually in  personal project with foss-cloud (http://www.foss-cloud.org/en/wiki/FOSS-Cloud) a software build with Gentoo and libvirt, with Fosscloud you can do VDI  (Virtual Desktop Infrastructure) it's similary to vmwre horizon view 

i'don't find active community for fosscloud so if some people know fosscloud it s good for me cause i want talk about this software. I m come here cause i think gentoo community can help me too

technical environment:

- server with fosscloud (192.138.1.100) it s an d'hypervisor bare métal. I manage  fosscloud with other computer on network with web navigator 

- Provider box for router (192.168.1.254)

what i can not do:

You know the scenario now, so my first mistake is im not a linuxman lool and i discover it now. 

After i install fosscloud i make VM windows 7 but i can t go on internet with this VM,  yet i give to this VM an IP adresse 192.168.1.200 with gateway 192.168.1.254 or 192.168.1.100 i try both. but nothing happens network not discover

what i can not understand:

with many web search i see Gentoo have a file etc/conf.d/net is it same as etc/network/interfaces for other distribution ? is it on this file i do configuration of network interface ?

In this file etc/network/interfaces  i have eth0 with 192.168.1.100/16 (ip of my fosscloud server and routes eth0 avec 192.168.1.254 so routes eth0 on linux = gateways windows ?

In this file i have vmbr0 and if i understand well it s for virtual environnement for assign @ip to virtual machine ? At the begining the @ip in this file is 172.31.1.255 so i replace it for my local network with 192.168.X.X but after many tries i have no way.

i discover when i run windows 7 VM an Vnet0 interface appear when i do ifconfig-a

i think i don t understand well the  network Bridge with vmbr0 for VM. someone can help me to understand ?

Thanks

----------

## giulian

in my etc/conf.d/net file i have this:

```
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Physical interfaces

# physical interface #1

config_eth0="192.168.1.100/16 brd 192.168.255.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.254"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Bridging (802.1d) interfaces

brctl_vmbr0=""

config_vmbr0="192.168.0.1/16 brd 192.168.255.255"
```

i don t understand brctl_vmbr0=""

----------

## jfinnigan

did you figure how to bridge these network adapters? I would like the VM network just to get DHCP from my internal staff network to use this. It doesn't seem to NAT or bridge them by default in the DEMO mode, which is what we need as these will be internal only VDIs

----------

